# Florida State - Film School Graduate Production



## MiR (Apr 29, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has heard from FSU yet? I interviewed on March 18th and they told me that I'd know of my status no later than the end of April, and the mail didn't bring anything from them yet. I realize on the application itself it says you will know of your status before May 1st. My gut says that it was probably mailed out earlier than that if it was supposed to get there before May 1st, but I don't know. I also wonder if they call conservatory applicants that are admitted (as AFI does with their conservatory applicants) since there are only 24 people admitted. In any event, I felt like my interview went extremely well and I'd be very dissapointed if I didn't get in. But I guess we'll see. If anyone has heard let me know though.


----------



## Smit-Dawg (May 1, 2006)

I applied to undergrad and got my letter today.  I dont know how grad is, but I would think that you should probably have it by now.


----------



## MiR (May 2, 2006)

It is now May 2nd..still no letter. I wonder if mine got lost or if they are still making decisions. I e-mailed them (a bit prematurely) yesterday asking whether or not decisions had been made, in case mine had been lost. I still haven't gotten a reply back. I guess I'll just wait and see.


----------



## joanie (May 3, 2006)

I too am waiting for response for the graduate program.  I interviewed in March,,,,,I haven't received a phone call and I'm assuming they have called everyone who was accepted....I just want to know either way.


----------



## MiR (May 3, 2006)

I received an email from them today in response to one I sent earlier. They said letters were sent out today and that we should know by this weekend. Do you know specifically that those that got in received phone calls?


----------



## GoKa (May 11, 2006)

I got a phone call telling me I got in last week.  Not only have I not received a letter, but I'm told I won't receive any mail at all until mid-June.


----------

